# Push Email less than 15 minutes Jailbroken?



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

*Receive Email in less than 15 minutes when Jailbroken?*

I hate having to take my phone out and manually check for new emails because 15 minutes is just too dang long. I could lose 2 contracts in that time! LOL

Does a jailbroken phone allow one to bring it down to every minute or five at the most?

Why the he'll did Steve set it for 15, surely he's got more deals going than I do! 

Anyways, is there anything I can do to shorten the interval between pushes?

***EDIT

*I want to keep my 10 year old [email protected] address*


----------



## icy-macpro (Sep 28, 2007)

bro use the microsoft exchange option its instant!


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Umm by definition push email does not have an interval it checks for mail at... it "pushes" mail instantly... your email provider has to support this though, the best free one is gmail set up as an exchange account in my opinion... any other exchange account should also support this.. as do yahoo and mobile me.


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

icy-macpro said:


> bro use the microsoft exchange option its instant!


I see that but what "server" should I put in? pop.broadband.rogers.com didn't work after it rejected me putting nothing in "Domain", which is optional, and then it asked me for Server.


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

Paul82 said:


> Umm by definition push email does not have an interval it checks for mail at... it "pushes" mail instantly...


YEah but the iPhone does state "PUSH" 15 minutes etc...


----------



## icy-macpro (Sep 28, 2007)

shoot im not sure i think its m.rogers.com


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

Fellahs, I want to keep my [email protected] as hundreds of contacts use it and is my primary email. Hope this helps!


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

icy-macpro said:


> shoot im not sure i think its m.rogers.com


Didn't work but thanks for trying.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

The time options are for fetch which is below the push option on that screen. As for Rogers I don't know if it supports push or not. I can tell you what I would do is set my gmail account to get the email from my Rogers account and push it to me. This is what I've been doing for years with a multitude of email accounts gmail checks and consolidates them all and even has the option to send as so email looks to be coming from them.


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

This is my first iPhone and it looks like I'm going to finally need to get a new email account. I've never used gmail or anything else, never needed to, [email protected] was always instantaneous, or 1 minute intervals on whatever device. Man, I've been using this rogers one for 10 years and the iPhone4 is making me need to get a new account. tptptptp I thought it did everything! LOL!

EDIT***

Certainly "*changes* everything."


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Set Up Push Email, Contacts, and Calendar on Your iPhone for Free

Don't know if this still works but it might be worth a shot. Looks like you set up a mail2web account or whatever it's called but it just forwards your incoming mail for you on a "push" equivalent basis. 

Might have to get your hands dirty but at least you know there are options... you aren't the only one who wants this feature apparently.


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

It's just a basic POP account with Thunderbird and years ago on Outlook Express. Was never a problem on other phones because there was a 1 minute to maximum 5 minute Push intervals. Why oh why did Steve decide to make the minimum 15 minutes? How insane is that? Wasn't that slow 10 years ago....


----------



## Mocha (Oct 10, 2007)

The minimum 15 mins fetch interval was an attempt to preserve battery life. Apple suggested that selecting a longer interval option would be easier on your battery.


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

OMG... Steve, let the users have SOME control...?
XX)


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

You're clearly not understanding the term "push." Push implies no intervals. If you have a straightforward POP account, you never had "push" email.


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

milhaus said:


> You're clearly not understanding the term "push." Push implies no intervals. If you have a straightforward POP account, you never had "push" email.


Yes, I'm aware of that but I'm just using the words the iPhone HAS in the email set up for Fetching. It states Push, so I'm trying to be clear as people follow along on their iPhones.

Regardless, pop email to Thunderbird is pretty close to instantaneous as I troubleshoot pictures to my parents, live, every other night! LoL


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

Says: "Fetch New Data ----> PUSH"

Then there is even a radio button that CLEARLY states:

PUSH ON


Take it up with Steve, I have enough problems with how he likes things done and don't get me started on iTunes!!!!


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

Delete, didn't work.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

First, yes you can reduce the fetch option to 1 min on a jailbroken phone.

But, try creating a new email account. on the first screen select the Yahoo option, then use your current Rogers addy. Once set up, make sure the Push option is selected, and you are good to go.


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

Awesome! Thank you Andrew, case closed.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I get my email instantly on my iPhone the second it's received.


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

Lars said:


> I get my email instantly on my iPhone the second it's received.


Just by setting up "Add Account-Other" or by going the Yahoo way etc...? The standard Other option wouldn't Fetch less than 15 minutes, insane in this day and age.


----------

